# Carlack Long Life Sealant cure time?



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

I have just applied Carlack System 68 (AIO) and a layer of Carlack Long Life Sealant (LLS)

Been some time since I used this combo but I just wanted to know from those who use the Sealant is how long do you leave it on before buffing off?

I started doing the bonnet (was warm and sunny yesterday) and left for 10 mins and felt it was a little difficult to remove. I thought I applied it thin using a Meguiars foam pad spritzed with Zymol quick detailer spray so perhaps not thin enough?

Anyhow I started working a little quicker and buffed off before it completely dried but unsure if this almost non existent cure time is the best method re. finish?

I'm wanting to put a second layer of LLS on today so any advice welcome.


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow 52 views so far and not one reply?

No one use Carlack Long Life Sealant here?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195130&highlight=Carlack+Long+Life+Sealant


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12197&highlight=carlack


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks. I did read the detailing world thread link you posted but no mention of how long to cure but the second link has some info


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The best way to apply Long Life is with a damp microfibre appliactor. Small blob on the pad and do a panel, as it starts to haze buff it off. You get 90% off the durability and it's very easy and quick to do. So it sounds like you worked out the best way.

The other alternative is to leave on overnight to cur and again it will be easy to remove.

Carlack LLS is extremely durable which is why it cures so hard.


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

I used it after the car was washed with a damp applicator (picking up the remaining water droplets on the paint) and it was easy on/off. I did the whole car before I started to buff it off. It seems to be more difficult to remove if the applicator is not damp enough.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> The best way to apply Long Life is with a damp microfibre appliactor. Small blob on the pad and do a panel, as it starts to haze buff it off. You get 90% off the durability and it's very easy and quick to do. So it sounds like you worked out the best way.
> 
> The other alternative is to leave on overnight to cur and again it will be easy to remove.
> 
> Carlack LLS is extremely durable which is why it cures so hard.


Apply NSC with a damp applicator and leave it to cure for 30 minutes. 
Apply a layer of LLS on top of NSC (without buffing it of) with a damp applicator and leave it 15 minutes to cure.
Before buffing it of I spray some water. This makes removal very easy. Finally a last buff with a fluffy towel like the Eurow 12x16".


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chowy said:


> Wow 52 views so far and not one reply?
> 
> No one use Carlack Long Life Sealant here?


sometimes you have to wait a bit longer for replies....


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

... if you get any areas that really stick, just a light spray of distilled water or QD and then a wipe will sort it. Don't scrub at it!


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Having problems sourcing distilled water?

Can't find it to buy anywhere?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Try a supermarket ... in the aisle with all the washing and ironing stuff. It's useful for removing creases when ironing.

Do you have a dehumidifier at home? The water from these is well demineralised and much the same in terms of suitability.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

texaco garage has it


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

chowy said:


> Having problems sourcing distilled water?
> 
> Can't find it to buy anywhere?


Try your local Esso station. The one local to me stocks it.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chowy said:


> Having problems sourcing distilled water?
> 
> Can't find it to buy anywhere?


halfords stock it


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> halfords stock it


Went to Halfords and they have De-ionized water and after reading on the net seems not to be the same as distilled water unless it's made from steam filtration.

Are all the local garages distilled or de-ionized?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

chowy said:


> Went to Halfords and they have De-ionized water and after reading on the net seems not to be the same as distilled water unless it's made from steam filtration.
> 
> Are all the local garages distilled or de-ionized?


I've just checked. It is indeed de-ionized water, not distilled, that my local garage stocks.

I stand to be corrected, but would de-ionized water not do the job anyway?


----------

